# Ferienhaus am Ogge/Oggevatnet/Vatnesdraget



## Mona (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!
Unsere Familie möchte nächstes Jahr im August  (vom 2.8.14-16.8.14) am Ogge ein Ferienhaus anmieten. Wir sind 7 Personen und ein Hund.  Leider blieb meine Suche bislang erfolglos....
Wer weiß was?


----------

